# Sandpaper !



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

My bearded Dragon now named Spike has massive nails, was wondering instead of stressing him out with a journey to the vets, is it possible to add some sand paper, or will it harm him :?:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

just cut them or do you want to stand there for hours rubbing his claw backwards and forwards over sandpaper???


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Id imagine itd be very rough on his scales on his belly and tail. Might cause foot problems too if hes on it all the time. Its a good idea to keep their nails short but i dont think i would use it tbh. 

You could try putting a big rock into his viv (after disinfecting it beforehand obviously) I have cork bark in with my water dragon and it seems to keep her nails quite short. Or the good old fashioned animal nail clippers though get someone to do it for you if your not sure.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

mutt said:


> just cut them or do you want to stand there for hours rubbing his claw backwards and forwards over sandpaper???


lmFao No i don't think thats what i had in mind :lol: i'm unsure how much to chop of so i'd rather someone who no's what there doing to do it for me.



> chocolatecolubrid
> I have cork bark in


Looks like cork bark it is then, the rocks i have in don't seem to be doing the job !


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

have to admit never heard of the cork bark trick though, will have to try it on my water dragon as his nails are starting to get a bit long, cutting beardies nails is relatively easy, i will find the address of the website that tells you what to do........................................


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

i use a pair of standard nail clippers to trim my beardies nails. it is fairly straight forward just dont cut them too short else they could bleed and get infected.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah and bleed for bloody ages as well


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

if they bleed as i have to admit i have made the odd mistake before i just apply a bit of tamodine (reptile disinfectant) and let them get on with it. only happened twice but never had a real problem. just made me feel awful for hurting them


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

If your not sure how short to cut them, just take a little bit each time, just the point regurly to be on the safe side.
Kim


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

how do you post pictures on here......................?


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

sounds just like cutting the dogs nails. if ya cant see the bit inside that has the veins in it then just cut a lil bit til your satisfied its short enough, thats what i do with my dogs as 2 of em have black claws.


----------



## Greeny (Feb 19, 2006)

shouldn't cut nails yourself :!: 
you'll never forgive yourself if you accidentally make a mistake!
best left to the vet.

or put an abrasive rock in there as the basking base, take everything else out so its the only thing to climb on. this way she WILL use it, eventually you will notice after a week or two they will have shortened.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Cheers for all the advice, i'd also love to see the site your on about out of interest Mutt :wink: 



> mutt
> how do you post pictures on here......................?


Click browse when replying below your chat box, once you picked your pic, host it :wink:


----------



## Greeny (Feb 19, 2006)

or go to www.photobucket.com and register for free


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Andy i would trim down the nail to where it meets the claw mate.Basically just taking of the tip of the mail.The claw comes down to the nail and is a whiteish colour.It comes in from the back just like a birds.If you are in any doubt get a vet or bird specialist to show you how to clip claws.

One peice of advice though is that you can get a powder from pet shops and vets that you apply in the event of a bleed for birds.This stops the bleed and helps to heal.I have used this many times on birds as they have a very small amount of blood in there bodies.I would get some just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Cheers Greenphase :wink: used that stuff at colege, it does work a treat as you say so thats next on my ajenda !


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

use a nail file thats wat we use, means u dont have to cut them


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

[/URL]
not too sure if ive done this right and sorry its taken so long, hope it still helps though[/img]


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Thats brilliant, thanks Mutt :wink:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

no problems at least you now know how far to rub with your sandpaper :lol:


----------

